
Solar panel control systems vulnerable to hacks, feds warn  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/10/solar-panel-control-systems-vulnerable-to-hacks/
======
bifrost
I know one of the guys mentioned in this article, and I'll say that this is
just the tip of the iceberg. Its pretty nuts how relaxed people are with this
stuff.

